
How three successful startups built their product on the Bubble no-code platform - leeale10
Visual programming tools like Bubble.is are becoming really powerful. There&#x27;s a lot of (understandable) resistance and doubt from the coding community, but there’s a lot of evidence that points to how tools like Bubble have made successful startups possible:<p>1. Impuesto Correcto, YC Backed - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2HbhVxi<p>2. Sixty, YC Backed - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2JbY8zt<p>3. Dividend Finance, 100s millions in funding - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2swOVuI
======
mtmail
Same URLs without tracking/obfuscation redirects

[https://airdev.co/post/impuesto-correcto-tackles-the-
univers...](https://airdev.co/post/impuesto-correcto-tackles-the-universal-
pain-of-filing-taxes-1526331100099x574466958642005950)

[https://codefree.co/sixty/](https://codefree.co/sixty/)

[https://airdev.co/gallery?app=Dividend-
Finance](https://airdev.co/gallery?app=Dividend-Finance)

~~~
leeale10
Thanks mtmail

